# Delta 35-7670 Dado Stack



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I recently purchased my first dado stack. I went with the Delta 7670 stack, same as the DeWalt 7670 after reccomendations from folks here as well as good reviews everywhere. I finally got to play around with it today and simply amazed so I thought I would share.

It comes in a nice carrying case that keeps the blades, chippers and shims all neat and organized. The plastic wing nuts that hold the chippers and blades in place are worthless. The one on the chippers was broke when I opened the package and Ive read numerous reports of this happening. Not a big deal to me though.

This comes with enough chippers and shims to make any size dado from 1/4" to 29/32". It includes a 3/32" chipper to accomadate all the odd ball thickness plywoods that are available. The chippers are all 4 tooths rather than the 2 tooths you see in some of the lesser stacks available.

The kit also included a nice chart for reference. Just find the width dado you want to cut on the chart and it will tell you exactly which pieces you need to use to get that width.

I had never used used a dado stack before today and I was a little intimidated by it. I have done my dados on the router table before. The project I'm currently working on called for a dado on a piece of plywood that was too large for my kids toy looking router table. I got the stack out and began pieceing together the parts I needed for my 3/4" dado. This all sets up on the table saw really quickly. Its actually quite simple. I'm not sure what all the groaning about setup is about.

I decided to run some test cuts before I screwed up my project piece. I think the pics speak for themselves. A perfect cut in both test runs and then a perfect cut in my project piece. Absolutely no further work is required to clean up the cuts.

This is an amazing stack and I highly reccomend it. I looked at many stacks before purchasing this one. Most of the ones I looked at, I was able to find pics of the cuts they make. Very few of them made cuts like this. I honestly dont think you will find a better stack for the price and I think you will be hard pressed to find a better cutting stack even if you spend more money.

This was purchased from Grizzly for $89.95 and they included a free magnetic shim set that is a $9.95 value. Heres one very happy customer!!

The stack in its starage case...










These are my test cuts in a piece of scrap. The one on the right is 1/16" deep. The depth I needed for my project. The left cut depth I didnt measure. I just cranked it up to see the results of a deeper cut...


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the review Bass, I too was looking into the same set. Is looks good on your new G0715P


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I was always very pleased with the performance of the DW7670 set. It's a great performer in absolute terms, and is a heck of a bang for the buck for ~ $100. Good job on the review. Enjoy your set. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have the same set (Dewalt) and agree on every point. I really like, being able to measure the board that will fit in the dado, then using the chart, stack it up, and make a perfect sized dado.


----------

